

How I Learnt Git - feint
http://feint.me/articles/how-i-learnt-git

======
rst
tl;dr --- the guy read:

* RailsTutorial: <http://railstutorial.org/book/>

* Getting Good with Git: <http://rockablepress.com/books/getting-good-with-git/>

* ProGit: <http://progit.org/book>

These are online ebooks, of which the first and third have free access to the
HTML. ProGit seems most useful.

Aside from these pointers, the blog post itself has very little technical
content.

~~~
dpatru
The article "Git from the bottom up" has also helped me understand git.
[http://www.newartisans.com/2008/04/git-from-the-bottom-
up.ht...](http://www.newartisans.com/2008/04/git-from-the-bottom-up.html)

------
StavrosK
I wish "Git" weren't synonymous with "DVCS". I don't know if these articles
mean I should switch to Git from bzr or if they mean I should use a DVCS,
which I do.

For this article, it's the latter.

~~~
dwc
The first DVCS I used was darcs, because I wanted to contrib to a project
using it. Next was hg, because it seemed very nice for my needs. Now I'm using
git, for various reasons of my own. I don't think I'm all that different from
others out there, in that I'd heard of DVCS and heard many of the options,
then was prompted to try one so that I could mess with an open source project,
then found which one I personally like. Git is only synonymous with DVCS to
people who barely know about DVCS, because it's used for some high profile
projects. If that success causes some manager to pick git over svn then the
world is a slightly better place.

~~~
StavrosK
That is not the issue at all. Git's popularity is great, sure, but this is an
issue of semantics. The things the author mentions are not specific to git,
they're common to all DVCSes. People will pick git up because other people use
it, not because the term DVCS has been annihilated.

